# RCS with Chili Rasboras?



## sai_dee

Was wondering if the Chili Rasboras would eat my juvies and fry. I think they will but just need a second opinion.


----------



## erijnal

If you're talking about Boraras brigittae, they will absolutely *destroy* shrimplets. Same probably goes for similar fish like maculatus.


----------



## sai_dee

Damn, DESTROY? That sounds harsh. What about the other one.....umm micro I think?


----------



## erijnal

I'm pretty sure that if you put any Boraras in a tank that has a colony of shrimp, you'll get to enjoy watching the fish's hunting habits.

You will also witness your colony turn into an adult-only zone.


----------



## Brilliant

Even young galaxy rasbora eat shrimplets. That is when I realized that fish, no matter how small, cannot be kept in shrimp breeding tank.


----------



## lnb

sai_dee said:


> Was wondering if the Chili Rasboras would eat my juvies and fry. I think they will but just need a second opinion.


I had one male endler, 2 micro rasboras in my 5g hex. Thought the shrimp were pretty safe. I did see some tiny shrimp. All was fine until I the lights went out one day. I watched the fish just picked off any tiny shrimpettes that came out. The shrimpettes thinking it was safe since it was dark came out.

Fish are now in another tank. My RCS's are reproducing like jack rabbits!


----------



## dgphelps

I started my main tank with 15 rasbora maculata and three celestial pearl danios and 12 medium sized RCS. In 4 months the shrimp population exceeded 300 and my danios had added one more to their number naturally.

I should add though that during those 4 months my java moss went out of control taking over a good part of my tank and gave the shrimp lots of space to hide. I've since rescaped my tank and removed all traces of java moss and replaced it with flame moss and taiwan moss. The moss is strategically placed and doesn't take up too much area over all. 

After I sold many RCS I've noticed my population is stable and climbing but growing much slower than before. As one poster mentions above, if you turn on the lights after they've been out for a few hours you'll see all the fish hunting shrimplets down. They will eat them and I am pretty sure my danios only eat them. Once they are about 1/4 inch long they are safe from their mouths though.

I added a floating breeder tank with stockings over the edges to keep shrimplets in and I dump all the pregnant RCS in there until the babies are large enough to manage in the tank. I am trying to get my population up again as I sold all but around 40 adult RCS.


----------



## jamesstill84

I keep my Chili's and Phoenix Rasboras in my RCS tank. I still have some shrimp fry, but not as many as I would have in a species tank. I don't mind losing a couple fry because I don't feed with Infusoria. I use finely crushed flake food or live mosquito larvae, so that helps them to have a stable diet. I absolutely love my rasboras though. One of my favorite fish.


----------



## edwardn

erijnal said:


> If you're talking about Boraras brigittae, they will absolutely *destroy* shrimplets. Same probably goes for similar fish like maculatus.


You have a very strange Boraras!

It so happens that I have about five dozen Boraras ( brigittae, micro and maculatus); more than three dozen Rasboras ( heteromorpha, h.black and rubescens);a dozen of glolight tetras; about three dozen of neons, inluding green ones; about dozen and a half of Celestial danios and Red tail Garras - all of them about three month together with RCS-es and the result of this mix is an excess of RCS-es in my 180, to the point, where all plants look like christmas trees with red on them.

I have to add that I have the back wall covered with Java Needle leaf, Windelow and yet anther,narrow leafed variety, as well as Java moss. It is the plant cover which protects shrimplets, and if one is to have RCS-es with any kind of fish, one has to provide a safea hatchery for them. I noticed that large growth of Pellia provides also excellent cover and a feeding ground for shrimplets.

I have noticed only very sporadic predation on small shrimplets by Black Rasboras. And I wish that some of my fish would start thinning out the RCS-es....


----------



## jamesstill84

edwardn said:


> And I wish that some of my fish would start thinning out the RCS-es....


You could always throw some my way...


----------



## Gordonrichards

Save your shrimplets, purchase a little divider for your tank, or get the breeder cage.


----------



## edwardn

jamesstill84 said:


> You could always throw some my way...


just come and get them 

from what I see, I have a new strain of RCS-es. They are fish resistant!!!!


----------



## jamesstill84

edwardn said:


> just come and get them
> 
> from what I see, I have a new strain of RCS-es. They are fish resistant!!!!


If only Florida wasn't so far away.  I need to add some new blood to my population anyway. Fish resistant RCS.... :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## armedbiggiet

sai_dee said:


> Damn, DESTROY? That sounds harsh. What about the other one.....umm micro I think?


micro are okay with the shrimps.


----------



## OrangeCones

edwardn said:


> the result of this mix is an excess of RCS-es in my 180, to the point, where all plants look like christmas trees with red on them.


Pictures! Post pictures. I wanna seeeeeeeeee


----------

